
The United Nations Report on American Poverty Is Just Plain Wrong - andrenth
https://fee.org/articles/the-united-nations-report-on-american-poverty-is-just-plain-wrong//amp
======
Bucephalus355
The United States has always had deep poverty relative to what it probably
should be.

US culture is weird. We value long, hard work as well as fortunes made
overnight in dubious, speculative fields. Combined, this leads to a
significant percentage of the population working hard, expecting their reward
to come, not bothered by current circumstances. Obviously there are religious
overtones here, like something out of the Middle Ages that kept the serfs in
line.

If you look at accounts of the Depression, such as Stud Terkel’s excellent
“Hard Times” oral history, people remark about how passive America seemed, how
in the face of grinding poverty, the rebellions and revolutions the
intellectuals all forecasted never came to past.

~~~
anoncoward111
100% agree. The US is effectively a "two-speed" or maybe even "three-speed"
nation, where the top tier (business owners and white collar workers) is never
really hard up for anything, the middle tier is living ok but is precariously
employed, and everyone else is effectively living in some kind of consumerist
Somalia.

It's like living in Fallout 3, but the Walmart is still well stocked.

------
dmfdmf
The UN better be careful about biting the hand that feeds it.

